#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Vorhaut eingerissen, was tun? >

## Jinja

Hallo erstmal! 
Ich red nicht gern um den heißen Brei, also schreib ich einfach mal, was mein Problem ist:
Vor ca. einer Woche habe ich zum ersten Mal bemerkt, dass meine Vorhaut an dem kleinen Bändchen ein bisschen eingerissen ist. Ich habe mir dabei nichts gedacht, lediglich meiner Freundin bescheid gegeben, dass das mit dem Sex vorerst nichts wird.
Ich hab sie in dem Thema natürlich aufgeklärt und wir sind beide zu der Meinung gekommen, dass wir auf eine baldige Heilung hoffen und nichts tun werden.
Seit einer Woche nun reinige ich "ihn" jedesmal nach dem Urinieren gründlich, wobei mir eben aufgefallen ist, woher der Schmerz beim Urinieren kommt: Meine Vorhaut ist auch eingerissen. Ich weiß nicht, wie das passieren konnte, Ich bin vor ca. einer Woche morgens aufgewacht, ging auf Toilette und spürte ein Brennen...
Ich wollte einmal fragen, ob solch ein simples einreißen der Vorhaut wirklich schon vom Urologen untersucht werden muss? Ich habe dementsprechend nämlich ein sehr großes Schamgefühl, und selbst wenn es notwendig ist, kostet die Untersuchung etwas? Müssen meine Eltern etwas davon erfahren? Oder gibt es vielleicht doch ein natürliches Heilmittel? Mir ist klar, dass Sachen wie Sex oder Masturbation in dem Fall nicht praktiziert werden dürfen... 
Über eine baldige Antwort sowie ein Wunderheilmittel würde ich mich freuen ^^ 
mfg. Jinja 
PS: Eingerissen ist die Vorhaut in dem Sinne, dass ein Riss vorhanden ist... es gibt keine Blutung.

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Jinja 
Tja, um den Besuch eines Arztes, wirst Du evtl. gar nicht vorbei kommen. 
Empfehlen würde ich Dir Kamille (Kamillosan) und Deinen Freund darin baden. Vielleicht hilft ja auch einen Pantenol-Salbe (Bepanthen).Aber, wenn die Vorhaut eingerisseni st, kann es sein, dass bei Dir eine Phimose (Vorhautverengung) vorliegt. Deshalb, solltest Du das unbedingt vom Arzt abklären lassen. 
Wenn Du über Deine Eltern normal krankenkassenversichert bist, kostet die Behandlung nichts, so lange Du noch Schüler bist.
Du lässt Dir einfach von Deinem Hausarzt eine Überweisung zu Urologen ausstellen und abgesehen von der Scham, - schließlich bist Du doch schon mit einem Mädchen intim gewesen, laß Dein Penis unbedingt von einem Fachmann begutachten. 
Denn Du möchtest doch schließlich nicht länger keusch sein, als Du unbedingt mußt,- oder?
Spring wegen der Scham über Deinen Schatten. - Du bist doch schon groß!  
Alles Gute und 
LG
Tanja

----------


## Jinja

Ich bezweifle eine Vorhautverengung, denn abgesehen von dem Schmerz beim verzerren der Wunde durch z.B. bewegen der Vorhaut, funktioniert eigentlich alles wunderbar...
Wenn das natürlich damit nichts zu tun hat, dann lass ich mich auch eines besseren belehren...

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Jinja  
Es muss ja keine Phimose sein, aber wenn dieser kl. Riss verheilt, wird sich die Haut auch dort etwas vernarben. Das kann auch bei kleineren Entzündungen passieren.
Also, lass besser mal `nen Fachmann drauf schaun.  
LG
Tanja

----------


## urologiker

Und? Was sagt der Urologe?

----------


## marco

Hallo, meine Vorhaut war auch eingerissen
wurde am 26.05. am der Vorhaut OP. dh  mein Vorhautbändchen wurde Endfärnt . jetzt ist alles wieder gut  ich habe noch meine Vorhaut sie ist etwas kürzer. wenn fragen ich schreibe zurück

----------

